# HELP ASAP: Multiple countries of origin!



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

Please help... I'm about to send off a file for tagless labels... like right now...  But noticed that several styles of t-s have come from several different countries (in one pile of same tees, there were three different countries of origin).

Does it really matter which one I put in the end? Can I put all three??? I really want to avoid making all the different tags that would be required to meet the variety of countries...


----------



## pixelstrawberry (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Kristie,

From what I have read, it seems like you would have to do one for each country. :/

Here is a link to all the legal stuff.

Fashion Incubator Blog Archive Relabeling garments

I hope that helps.

Barbara.


----------

